# LittleBigPlanet £12.99 @ Play.com



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/3433970/LittleBigPlanet/Product.html?P36=CRB732

saw this on hduk - i dont own it or a ps3 for that matter, thought one of you lot might want it tho?

drew


----------

